# Paph. stonei 'Ruth Kennedy' real name



## mormodes (Sep 22, 2012)

I think Paph. stonei 'Ruth Kennedy' is Paph. platyphyllum but I come here for confirmation. OrchidWiz has it as stonei var latifolium, google has it as latifolium with no variety, I can't remember who said it was platyphyllum but that one strikes a chord with my memory. So I come here for help.

I have a stonei 'Ruth Kennedy' x sanderianum which I think is Fumimasa Sugiyama if indeed 'Ruth Kennedy' is platyphyllum. Otherwise the very very old tag says Sander's Pride. Amazingly I have 3 new growths on the thing. Sure would be nice if they all bloomed (Fat chance) and would be nice to have the current name for it.

TIA


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 22, 2012)

You are correct. It is platyphyllum, I saw one in bloom just recently that was labeled stonei var latifolium. Parkside orchids used to have a whole paragraph under the hybrid paph. Taiwan (platyphyllum x rothschildianum) about this subject.


----------



## mormodes (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Cheyenne, you're a pal!


----------



## John M (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, Cheyenne is correct. There are still a lot of plants out there with the wrong (old), name on their tags.

This thread needs to be moved to the taxonomy forum. This is the Paph photo forum.


----------



## polyantha (Sep 23, 2012)

I have two plants P. platyphyllum ´Ruth Kennedy´ x self. It is obviously not stonei, the leaves are very broad and they grow much faster. The young plants sometimes look like Phals with thin leaves.
Btw: It turned out that the plants hate drying out.


----------



## Roth (Sep 24, 2012)

The story is very complicated... Fumimasa Sugiyama ordered from Michael Ooi stonei var. latifolium, a type of stonei with 5-8 cm broad leaf ( and a genuine stonei). Some plants came in that batch, that look like a kind of kolopakingii or whatever ( unknown at that time after all), and Fumi assumed these were the stonei latifolium. The pure stonei with extremely wide leaves eventually died ( huge growths, no roots...), but the 'platyphyllum' survived.

They have been collected only once, and never found again. Sometimes one or two plants come out, but that's very rare. To my mind they are colonies that came from stonei x kolopakingii natural hybrids, and bred again together for generations. They are now very uniform and stable.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2012)

That story sound about right Roth.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 24, 2012)

Speaking of this. Does anyone know where I can find one of these? I have been looking for a while with no luck. Thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2012)

Fox Valley had platies


----------

